# Best jewelry stores in Aruba?



## wheaties

Headed to Aruba this weekend and hoping to purchase my Christmas gift at one of the jewelry stores there  -- easy way for hubby to shop!!! Never been there before.  Anyone have any favorite stores, contacts, best quality for not so much $?  How do prices compare to the states?


----------



## LUVourMarriotts

wheaties said:


> Headed to Aruba this weekend and hoping to purchase my Christmas gift at one of the jewelry stores there  -- easy way for hubby to shop!!! Never been there before.  Anyone have any favorite stores, contacts, best quality for not so much $?  How do prices compare to the states?



I can't remember the name of this place, but my wife and I bought a bracelet back in March at a store that is on the main strip, and under Little Caesar's Pizza.  The bracelet was Cephalon (sp?) sapphires and diamonds all the way around.  It is very nice.  We talked the guy down to less than half what he originally told us.  We had it appraised back home, and it is valued at more than double what we paid.  The guy we bought it from was being pressured to make a sale when we walked in.  They sold Hearts of Fire Diamonds at this store too.

We're heading down this weekend too.  Can't wait!!


----------



## susiequeve

Last year my husband bought me a beautiful blue & white diamond band (1.64carats) at Kay's Jewelers which is located downtown.  We thought the price was quite good and the diamonds have excellent clarity.  Hope you find something wonderful.  Have fun in Aruba, we'll be back in May.  Can't wait because it's our favorite place to vacation.


----------



## lvhmbh

We always shop at D'Orlan which is at the bottom of the escalator that goes up to the Crystal Casino in the complex that houses the Ren.  Linda


----------



## caribbeansun

My DW loved Sachi's


----------



## oakleaf

Go to Kay's and drink Heinkin beer while everyone else shops.


----------



## qlaval

One more for Kay's.
Just bought a very nice engagement ring last month... 

Ask for Ash is a great seller.


----------



## naudette

In 1993 my husband bought me a 1.75 carat diamond at Kay's Jeweler in St. Maarten.  When we returned home, it appraised to 3 times what we paid.  

Then we went into the Kay's in Aruba while on a cruise about 3 years ago.  I thought I would have the setting checked.  We told them that we bought it in 1993 from Kay's in St. Maarten.  They asked the name of our salesperson which we happened to remember.  Within in 5 minutes, they had him on the phone!  He said Mrs. White!  We're so happy you returned!  Do you want to upgrade your diamond?  Now, I'm sure he had absolutely no idea who we were (or if it was really him) but what salesmanship!  We had a great time looking at jewelry while they treated us like their best customer.  No new diamond though...I love the one I have!

I would recommend Kay's in a heartbeat!


----------

